

25 Odd Interview Questions - bkbleikamp
http://www.glassdoor.com/blog/top-oddball-interview-questions-2009/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=news-jan10u-top25&utm_campaign=news-jan10u

======
leelin
Over half the list is old and bad (estimation questions, well-known, or
hackable behavioral, etc), but there are a handful of pretty cool ones I never
saw. My favorite are:

1.) How many tennis balls are in the room right now (good for a WTF shock,
similar is 'how much money do I have in my pocket right now, what is your 95%
confidence interval?')

2.) How much would you charge to rent Central Park for a day (better than a
standard estimation question by far)

3.) If both a taxi and a limo were priced the exact same, which one would you
choose? (knowing nothing else I would pick taxi because I'd be afraid the limo
would expect more tip)

